# Hospital food



## CharlieD

I have a friend in a hospital, going thru some serious stuff, sadly.  As you can imagine hospital food is terrible to begin with, on the top of it he has no appetite at all. Making matters worse he is very picky. I have been making him meals once or twice a week, some other friends also help. But now I am fresh out of ideas. 
Here it goes, no meat, but dairy and fish are good. As far as veggies, he doesn’t eat celery, broccoli, brussels sprouts and cauliflower. 

Need something simple because I cook after work, to make it fresh, so I can bring it hot right away. He cannot eat a lot. So it has to be nutritious. Nothing too spicy, nothing too fat.


----------



## Kayelle

The first thing that came to mind was a Clam or fish chowder Charlie. It's good of you to do this for him.


----------



## Addie

Mac and cheese with peas mixed in. Covers all bases. Make it today, bring it up after a stay in the micro for a short bit tomorrow. Cook today, deliver tomorrow. Alternate days with other friends.


----------



## creative

Prawn risotto (e.g. with tomatoes, peas)

spaghetti with pesto and grated parmesan shavings

pasta shells with roasted veg and beans 

mash with grilled fish fillets and spinach.


----------



## CWS4322

Charlie--has your friend spoken with the staff? Often hospitals will prepare specific meals based on the person's likes/dislikes. These meals are prepared fresh and "off the menu" that is sent up. Some hospitals will even accept the recipe from family/friends. When I have prepared meals for friends who are ill, I have always asked them what they'd like? Soups? Casseroles? A plate of what you made for your family? Color on the plate helps. Spices that are aromatic that stimulate the appetite? Find out what it is that doesn't taste good. For example, maybe the smell of something or the texture turns his stomach. I would talk with the nutritionist or dietician at the hospital for help.


When my mom was on daily IV antibiotics, it was really hard to find things she would eat. Things didn't taste right. It was August, so fresh fruit and veggies worked, pork chops tasted funny, small portions. Egg salad sandwiches. Homemade soup was something she craved. A nice fresh fruit salad with a bit of cottage cheese on the side or a yogurt-honey dressing with fresh mint or tarragon? An egg salad sandwich or an omelet? I fed my mom all day long. Some carrot, red pepper, cucumber slices with a Greek yogurt dip. Cold cucumber soup with raisins and almonds added. Gazpacho. Things that were refreshing and tasted fresh.


----------



## Caslon

A  small salmon steak, drizzled with olive oil, salt and peppered, stacked with sliced onions coated with olive oil too, baked at 400F for 15 min.  New or small red boiled potatoes as a starch and for color. Thinly sliced fried zucchini rounds too. A mostly romaine salad with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry to hear about your friend, Charlie, you're doing a nice thing.  

Tuna salad with some whole wheat crackers.  Sliced fresh fruit with honey yogurt dip, veggies with ranch dip.  Tomato soup with a grilled cheese sandwich.  Vegetable soup with saltines.


----------



## Aunt Bea

How about asking him what he would like from a favorite local restaurant.

It might be easier and cheaper because of the small quantities of food that he can consume.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> How about asking him what he would like from a favorite local restaurant.
> 
> It might be easier and cheaper because of the small quantities of food that he can consume.




That's what they do at some hospitals in Mexico.  A friend who's been hospitalized there said she was presented with a selection of local menus, and the food was delivered.


----------



## GotGarlic

Also make sure he is not on a special diet related to his medical condition. Raw fruits, veggies, beans and nuts are more difficult to digest and may cause problems. I would suggest pasta with well-cooked onions, peppers and marinara sauce, veggie soup, rice with veggies. Cottage cheese with canned peaches. The food doesn't have to be hot, just appealing to him. 

Hospitals usually have refrigerators and microwaves ovens that the staff use to store and heat up food for patients. That way, they can eat when they feel like it rather than when meals are served.


----------



## CharlieD

I am sorry, I guess, I had to mention that my friend, just like me, keeps kosher. No plans, no clams allowed . So hospital cannot cook for him. The food they have is cooked and wrapped special way to be warmed up. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

You could do corn and potato chowder with some sort of mild white fish.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I am sorry, I guess, I had to mention that my friend, just like me, keeps kosher. No plans, no clams allowed . So hospital cannot cook for him. The food they have is cooked and wrapped special way to be warmed up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



I thought of that and wondered if my cook today and deliver tomorrow would violate any kosher rules. But then I figured you would let me know if it did. 

I am surprised that the hospital doesn't follow kosher rules for their Jewish patients. We have a hospital here called Beth Israel. Need I say they cook and prepare all meals in accordance with Kosher laws. Regardless of what faith you may be. So if a patient is hankering for a nice fat pork chop, they are out of luck. Also, I know for a fact, that our two biggest hospitals, Mass. General and Boston Medical Center have a kosher kitchen. And there is a Rabbi on duty for 12 hours a day. He is there from the moment the morning crew shows up until the last one leaves in the evening. If I were Jewish, I would feel very secure in the knowledge that they do keep Kosher for their patients that require it. And even for those that don't. All they have to do is put down Jewish on their record when asked for their religion. I once had a Jewish roommate that wasn't a Kosher Jew. She wanted bacon with her soft boiled egg. All I could do was laugh. Little did she know that no patient on the cardiac ward ever got pork bacon. Only turkey bacon.


----------



## CWS4322

I am surprised that hospitals in the TC don't have the capacity to provide for the dietary requirements of their patients. When I was hospitalized in ND, I was able to order meals that did not include processed ingredients, sugar, bread, or white grains. Granted, a lot of my meals had roasted sweet potatoes, but I was able to order food I could eat. I was probably the PITA patient, and I would write in things I wanted--cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, etc. and sometimes got those things on my tray.


----------



## GotGarlic

The hospital would have to have an entirely separate kitchen for the preparation of kosher foods. If there isn't a large Orthodox Jewish population in the area, it would be very difficult to provide and maintain that. A staff would have to be trained in the proper preparation and it's possible there isn't a Jewish patient in the hospital every day.


----------



## CharlieD

CWS4322 said:


> I am surprised that hospitals in the TC don't have the capacity to provide for the dietary requirements of their patients. When I was hospitalized in ND, I was able to order meals that did not include processed ingredients, sugar, bread, or white grains. Granted, a lot of my meals had roasted sweet potatoes, but I was able to order food I could eat. I was probably the PITA patient, and I would write in things I wanted--cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, etc. and sometimes got those things on my tray.




Well, they do, sort of. It is prepackaged frozen foods. All hospital has to do is warm it up. It is special packaging, it can go to any oven. It just taste like hospital food. Tasteless. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> The hospital would have to have an entirely separate kitchen for the preparation of kosher foods. If there isn't a large Orthodox Jewish population in the area, it would be very difficult to provide and maintain that. A staff would have to be trained in the proper preparation and it's possible there isn't a Jewish patient in the hospital every day.




Exactly. He is lucky there is kosher food at all, other hospitals do not even have this much. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> The hospital would have to have an entirely separate kitchen for the preparation of kosher foods. If there isn't a large Orthodox Jewish population in the area, it would be very difficult to provide and maintain that. A staff would have to be trained in the proper preparation and it's possible there isn't a Jewish patient in the hospital every day.


My impression after living in St. Paul is that Minneapolis-St. Paul has a very strong (and active, supportive) Orthodox Jewish community. My father grew up in Highland Village--most of his friends from that period of his life are Jewish. The other thought would be to get a Synagogue involved, especially if the Synagogue has a kosher commercial kitchen. You don't have to do this alone, CharlieD.


----------



## GotGarlic

From Charlie's previous posts, I have the impression he lives in a rural part of Minnesota, not the big cites.


----------



## CWS4322

No, he lives in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Chef Munky

Sorry to hear about your friend Charlie.You're a cool buddy to go out of your way to not only visit him but to also go that extra mile to bring some comfort food to him.You are so on my Christmas card list.Congratulations!

Reading that you cook after work.It has to be simple.But good.
Here's my suggestion for what it's worth.

Waffles...See? Simple.Easy on you to.
The things you can do with that gadget is amazing.
The best thing is you know what he likes.Waffles are easy to package up for transport.

I've looked up some recipes for the waffle iron.
Maybe their is something you can try out or do it up your own way.
I saw a few I'd like to try.They looked really appealing and tasty.

27 Ingenious Things You Can Make in a Waffle Maker (Besides Waffles) | Greatist


----------



## Janet H

Strata w. some sundried tomatoes, cheese and spinach or herbs, fried potatoes or bread and fruit. Breakfast Strata Recipes - Allrecipes.com

Quiche - any flavor you like, salad, fruit.

Minestrone soup (homemade and do ahead), bread and a shredded carrot-raisin salad (also do ahead)

Veggie pot stickers (buy frozen) seared and then placed in a bowl of chicken broth and shredded chicken.  Again, you could cook a whole chicken (soup style) one night and save the stock and meat.  Then the next night do a quick assembly. Serve it with a shredded lettuce and pineapple salad and a fortune cookie.

Chicken pot pie (use chicken from boil above and make ahead) pickled beets and cucs, watermelon cubes with fresh mint leaves and lime juice spritz

Spanikopita (could get frozen), herbed rice, tzatziki (Plain yogurt and shredded cucumber) and a greek-ish salad

Grilled salmon, roasted reds (wedge em in quarters and toss with italian dressing; bake at 400 - this goes fast), Sliced tomatoes and cucumbers

Brownies with walnuts and dusted w/ sugar
Fortune cookies
Baklava
fresh berries
Pie slice
stuffed dates
Halvah


----------



## CharlieD

CWS4322 said:


> No, he lives in the Twin Cities.




Hi, can I talk to you privately, please? I cannot send you a private message thru this site.


----------



## CharlieD

I do not deserve all the credit, I am the only one of group of friends.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm sorry to hear of your friend who is hospitalized, Charlie.  Sure hope he recovers soon and is able to come home.  There are lots of good ideas here.  I'm sure he really appreciates you and your friends who are trying to make his stay a little more pleasant - food is such a good place to start.


----------



## Breathing Couch

Aren't you a good friend !!!


----------



## CharlieD

I hope I am


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Charlie, though I'm not entirely familiar with all things Kosher, I have to believe that legumes are a fairly common food item.  Beans of all kinds, and lentils, with rice, and flavorings of herbs and spices opens up a world of tasty meals.  Eggs are allowed as well, meaning soups, souffles, Quiche, and such things, not to mention pancakes (either yours or mine, both good).  Poached, broiled, baked and fried fish dishes, in seasoned bread crumbs could make for some fine dining as well.  

What about gelatine dishes, such as aspic, or fruit-flavored gelatins, or even panacotta.  And don't forget the quickbreads, like zucchini bread, banana bread, apple bread, doughnuts, etc.  Then there are all the yeast breads and pastries, and the steam raised pastries such as eclairs, profiterols, jelly filled doughnuts, etc.

And speaking of legumes, when's the last time you made a delicious bean pie?  I bet he'd eat that.

From there we can go to cookies (Hamentashen, anyone?)

Charlie, you're a pretty good cook and can make just about anything.

Hope I've given you some ideas.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD

Thanks. Chief your suggestions are good. Not sure about legumes or rice. He is pretty weak now from chemo and radiation so he needs something light. I have been making fish and mashed potatoes. Speaking of pancakes, I have been making for Sunday breakfast. He loves it. Though he can't eat more than one. I made bagels the other day, hope he had a bagel with cream cheese and lox. I've been making light soups. Problem is that he is not in a good shape and doesn't want to eat same things. Well, he doesn't want to eat period. Ok. Thanks everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Janet H

How about some french toast?  You can make this ahead and freeze - it reheats nicely in a toaster or microwave. You could top it with syrup and applesauce or sliced bananas or even some nice vanilla yogurt.  Best of all it can be sliced into "fingers" and served to dip in syrup, applesauce, etc. which is nice for someone who is week - no fork holding.


----------



## CharlieD

Unfortunately there is no toaster or microwave. That would have been so much easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Chef Munky

CharlieD said:


> Unfortunately there is no toaster or microwave. That would have been so much easier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Make it before you leave.Wrap it in some foil.
If you have an empty spice container put the syrup in that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

A good way to keep things hot is to wrap in foil, reflective side in.  However, aluminum is a great conductor, and radiator of heat.  So, after wrapping in foil, wrap in thick towels to trap radiated heat.  Also, keeping such things as waffles or pancakes hot in a sealed pocket will cause the steam to make everything soft.  Just saying.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Janet H

You can also put hot things in a small cooler to retain heat - those insulated cooler bags work well for short periods. Place a bath towel in the bottom and then add a sealed quart jar that you have filled most of the way with super hot water. Place your wrapped hot food next to the jar and then fold the towel over all of it and close the cooler. Try to use a cooler that isn't much bigger that the stuff you put in it.  This should stay fairly warm for up to an hour. 

You could also use a brick that has been wrapped in foil and heated in the oven instead of the jar of hot water but the heating take a little longer...


----------



## CharlieD

Janet H said:


> You can also put hot things in a small cooler to retain heat - those insulated cooler bags work well for short periods. Place a bath towel in the bottom and then add a sealed quart jar that you have filled most of the way with super hot water. Place your wrapped hot food next to the jar and then fold the towel over all of it and close the cooler. Try to use a cooler that isn't much bigger that the stuff you put in it.  This should stay fairly warm for up to an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> You could also use a brick that has been wrapped in foil and heated in the oven instead of the jar of hot water but the heating take a little longer...





That what I was pretty much doing. OK, make sure everything is hot. Wrap, run!


----------



## Caslon

CharlieD said:


> That what I was pretty much doing. OK, make sure everything is hot. Wrap, run!



I think they sell large heating pouches that you can plug into your cars cigarette lighter too.  Like the ones pizza places use for delivery.  They also sell simple insulated pouches that would help keep the food warm on the drive over.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Unfortunately there is no toaster or microwave. That would have been so much easier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Charlie, are you *sure* there's not a microwave that can be used in the floor nurses station? Every nurses station in our local hospital has one, and I've never been turned down when I've asked to use it.


----------



## Janet H

OK - next idea...

*Lentil soup* (homemade) - Do ahead and pack in a thermos.
*Bread.* Lovely fresh bread, rolls or savory muffins - buy.
*Salad*. Plate of sliced cukes and tomatoes - peel the tomatoes. These are in season now and would be wonderful with a little oil and vinegar.

*For dessert* a fruit crisp from apples or berries.  You can make this ahead as well in generous single serving size container and top it with some whipped cream (get the canned stuff....) or nice dollop of vanilla yogurt


----------



## AnthonyJ

Kayelle said:


> Charlie, are you *sure* there's not a microwave that can be used in the floor nurses station? Every nurses station in our local hospital has one, and I've never been turned down when I've asked to use it.



I second this. I've worked in hospitals for the last ten years and there is ALWAYS a microwave available. 

I also love this thread cause hospital food is horribad...

I can get a breakfast equal to 6-8 scrambled eggs and 4 pieces of bacon for 2 bucks and lunch costs 3. I said something to the director in jest one day about organic and she said, "Everything I serve is organic." 

I'm a huge proponent of eating for health and have seen improvements in my own since changing my food sources, so what you are doing for your friend is a great thing. I skipped over a few pages of this thread, so if I repeat ideas, I apologize.

I like the lentil soup idea, recently became a fan of them. Not sure what his tastes are, but sauerkraut is amazing on many levels. It's all about feeding the right internal bacteria so they can help fix you up. Also, not sure of the reasons, and won't pry, but, protein, protein, protein. Best thing when you need to heal up. Hard boiled eggs are easy and portable. Shakes are good as well, I personally try to avoid the sugary ones. The shakes the normally have at hospitals are loaded with sugar. 

I completely agree with him not wanting to eat the same things over and over. I'm in the same boat with an experiment I'm doing right now with slow carb. I wish you both the best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## CharlieD

With much sadness I have to say that I no longer have to cook for my friend. He pas on this morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> With much sadness I have to say that I no longer have to cook for my friend. He pas on this morning.




Oh no.  So sorry, Charlie, my deepest sympathy.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> With much sadness I have to say that I no longer have to cook for my friend. He pas on this morning.



I'm sorry to hear that, Charlie. My condolences to you and his family and friends.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's sad to hear, Charlie. May you, his family, and his friends find peace.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CharlieD said:


> With much sadness I have to say that I no longer have to cook for my friend. He pas on this morning.


 
Charlie, I just saw this.  My prayers go out for you and every family member affected.  Just know, that there will be a happy reunion at some point in the future, at least in my beliefs.  I hope you are doing well, my friend.  As has been said to me so many times, take some time to take care of yourself.  You need to be strong for your own family, and for those who you support and love, be it friends, or family.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you everybody, thank you Chief. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

